# The War Gate Goes Public!



## Triceratops (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome to The War Gate, a paranormal romance/fantasy that will leave you breathless from it's scope and pace. It's now available on Amazon for the reduced price of $2.99. Enjoy the extended three-chapter sample now.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SDVEQU/?tag=brite-21








“This was a solidly written tale with a trace of fantasy and complex thought used in defining the concept of leaping from one time gate to the next—excellent job of structuring.”
 Terrie G, Bitten by Books, 4 out of 5.

 “The War Gate is a captivating book. Mystery, magic and the paranormal blend together in a perfect mix. I would thoroughly recommend this book to fantasy enthusiasts who also like romance.
 Orcid, Aurora Reviews, 5 out of 5.  

 When the reincarnated Avy Labrador is kicked out of her stepfather’s house on her 18th birthday, she has no idea that the man who raised her framed her mother to cover his murder so he could acquire a major software empire.  Now, years later, with the help of her magician boyfriend, Sebastian, Avy is about to discover that her birth was otherworldly and for a purpose.  The ancient Roman God Janus was so appalled by the heinous murder of Tom Labrador by his brother Drake that he opened up a War Gate.  Avy has received half of her mother’s soul light and half of a God’s essence.  Her mission is to put the real killer behind bars.  The only catch:  she must learn to “Gate-Walk”, that’s time traveling to the layman.  She soon finds out that she is a drunk driver on the space/time continuum super highway.

*War**Gate**Author's**Note*: The antagonist character, Wax Man, is not for the squeamish. I warn you ahead of time that he is the most disgusting, vile creature/human you're ever likely to read about. You will literally smell him off the page. Not for younger readers under 13.


----------



## Triceratops (Aug 9, 2012)

Welcome to _The__ War __Gate_, a paranormal romance/thriller. *IT WILL BE LISTED ON AMAZON FOR FREE, STARTING AUGUST 9TH AND LASTING FOR TWO DAYS*. Reviews will be greatly appreciated!  


http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SDVEQU/?tag=brite-21


----------



## Triceratops (Sep 25, 2012)

Another Free Trail period for The War Gate, starting midnight tonight (Sept 25th) and lasting until the 26th. Get your free copy on Amazon, and tell me what you think. 

Thanks for reading,

Peace,

Chris


----------



## Brian G Turner (Sep 25, 2012)

Best of luck with this - the writing looks like it opens strong.


----------



## Triceratops (Sep 25, 2012)

Thanks, I,Brian. Yeah, pulled an action opener for default and left some riddles.


----------



## Triceratops (Oct 20, 2012)

Welcome to my blog tour--my first ever. Interview is up, plus we'll be  offering some give-aways of the War Gate. I also have three $9.95-valued  e-book gift cards in exchange for a purchase of the $2.99 War Gate.  Notify me by email that you've made a purchase and I'll send you your  pick of one of the following:

Planet Janitor Custodian of the Stars

John Carter (The complete Barsoom Series)

Sherlock Holmes, The Complete and Illustrated Novels, Plus all 56 Short Stories

Chris Stevenson:   stevenson_333@msn.com

Reviews are not necessary, but it sure would be nice. Please head on over to Farah's Tour Blog at:

http://www.farahevers.com/pr-media/g...ers-book-tours


----------



## Triceratops (Oct 25, 2012)

*Re: The War Gate on Tour Now!*

Major Book Tour Going on for The War Gate, Plus lots of Giveaways. Check out Evers Book Tours for times and dates:

http://www.eversbooktours.com/tours

 Welcome to my blog tour--my first ever. Interview is up, plus we'll be  offering some give-aways of the War Gate. I also have three $9.95-valued  e-book gift cards in exchange for a purchase of the $2.99 War Gate.  Notify me by email that you've made a purchase and I'll send you your  pick of one of the following:


John Carter (The complete Barsoom Series)

Sherlock Holmes, The Complete and Illustrated Novels, Plus all 56 Short Stories

Chris Stevenson:   stevenson_333@msn.com

Reviews are not necessary, but it sure would be nice. Please head on over to Farah's Blog Tour at:

http://www.farahevers.com/pr-media/g...ers-book-tours


----------



## Triceratops (Dec 9, 2012)

THE WAR GATE is now Free for three days, starting today! Be sure to grab a copy on Amazon Kindle:

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SDVEQU/?tag=brite-21

Thanks for your support,

Chris


----------



## Triceratops (Jul 30, 2013)

_The War Gate_ will be free on Amazon for the next three days--from the 29th to the 31rst. Don't be shy, snag one and check it out. Or file it and pick it up later.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B008SDVEQU/?tag=brite-21

Cheers,

Chris


----------

